# 2CoolFishing Gathering is On!



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Come on out, it's not raining, LOL! Someone brought music!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I was out there earlier and couldn't find anyone. Rill out about 10:30. Wanted to drop some of ny pickles to Mont.

Ill try an make it back around 5-6

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> View attachment 501286


trouble is there:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Is that JQ ????


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

you guys have fun im at work


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Man, i wish i could be there playin in the rain instead of stuck work in the mud. I may have to take off the crocs and put on my rubber boots...yall have fun out there boys and girls, be safe


-mac-


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Wheres yer brain bucket Randall?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

saltylady said:


> Is that JQ ????


That's the 'rat killer' hisself, gal.. Ya better get down there.. He's "Available"


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

there were a lot of outlaws there today


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for a good time, glad to have met some kind and understanding folks.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

V-Bottom said:


> Thanks for a good time, glad to have met some kind and understanding folks.


Good to see you too, Ed.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Mont left the generator so for the late bloomers, the music is still playing, plenty of food! Bad Habit is here! And he has a bad habit! LOL!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

saltylady said:


> Is that JQ ????





Tortuga said:


> That's the 'rat killer' hisself, gal.. Ya better get down there.. He's "Available"


Thought it was from pics of the bike. I will have to pass I
already have a pellet gun squirell killin hubby.


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

Where r youll at


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

chrism31 said:


> Where r youll at


Very end of the TC Dike!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Good snack food thanks WillieP.Had a good time.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Who is that with jq? Kinda looks familiar


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Wish I could have stayed longer. Great to meet you guys and gals!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Every time there's a gathering I can't get away from work!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

bobbyoshay said:


> Who is that with jq? Kinda looks familiar


That would be none other than the original outlaw, "Walkin Jack". Well known round here for his way with words and old fashioned story tellin. 
Sorry I missed y'all today.

:brew2:


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

It was good to see some old familar faces. Mont, Cool Change, MegaBite, Bob, all the others I can't remember by name, and of course my old buddy Jack!

Good times for sure 

Steve - Shallow Minded


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

thats a cool dude there....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

He made my Hog look like a mopeds. Lol:walkingsm


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Who called the PoPo on Mont?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I swear that's an 88. Ci scooter under him... Hmmmmmmm. Looks like moped. :rybka:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> Come on out, it's not raining, LOL! Someone brought music!
> 
> View attachment 501277


just what i figured it would be..............a bunch of old fat guys on the beach.:tongue:

i would have fit right in, but unfortunately could not make it. looks like fun though.sad_smiles


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Who is that in Walking Jack's high chair??? LMAO Is that Faith? If so, good lawd, she has grown up.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Dang, it looks like we missed a good time. Sorry I missed it guys and gals!sad3sm


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> He made my Hog look like a mopeds. Lol:walkingsm


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I didn't get to stay long but it was good seeing all the old friends and meeting the new friends.






Never did see 24 Buds??? Did you miss another one?


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Wish I'd have stayed longer, but my son wasn't having a good day.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Whoa, what just happened? Did 2Cool get hacked?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wish i could b there


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

It was a fun time for sure and good to meet some new faces.



.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Who is the 2cooler closest to the camera with the pony tail?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Stacy


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Listen, I'd love to list all the 2-Coolers I met today for the first time and say to each one how much I enjoyed meeting you. But if I tried it I'd unintentionally leave someone out. So rather than risk it I'll just say that I enjoyed meeting ALL of you. You know who you are. 

The stormy weather cooled things down nicely and we were able to stay a lot longer because of it. Anyway who wants to have good weather for a TCD gathering!?! Now that just wouldn't be no fun at ALL. LOL! 

The music was outstanding. Thanks Mont for gettin' this one together! Miss Pam and I had a blast. I thought the banner was very impressive.

To all the old timers, some of whom we haven't seen for years, it was just great to see you all again. I hope to hell we don't have to wait that long to all be together again.

Till the next time then.....................


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm home. Wow what a ride. Ducking and dodgin rain storms. I made it home dry.... Heheh. :walkingsm


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

what's up with all the yeller shirts??? did y'all call each other in the morning before headin' out?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

whos who? looks like yall had fun. couldnt make. dads bday.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm home. Wow what a ride. Ducking and dodgin rain storms. I made it home dry.... Heheh. :walkingsm


 :slimer:


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Had a great time, met a lot of 2cool people and made it home OK. Great day!!! Well worth the drive, can't wait untill the next one. 
Bob


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

carryyourbooks said:


> what's up with all the yeller shirts??? did y'all call each other in the morning before headin' out?


Thems the "Outlaws"......:rotfl:


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

What a great day. Spending time with other 2Cool members. Meeting some for the first time, seeing those I have not seen since the last couple of meetings. WillieP and myself were beginning to wonder if we were at the right spot at first, but others started arriving shortly after we got there.

Congrats to BigBobTx for winning the longest trip made to be there. Sorry Bob, there is no prize.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

goodwood said:


> whos who? looks like yall had fun. couldnt make. dads bday.


Green if you quess which one is me.


----------



## Waistdeep (May 22, 2004)

*History and Memories*

I read a bit but don't talk much here... Been here since darn near the inception of 2Cool. I kind of dropped off when popularity exploded and trash and disrespect found its way onto a fine and honorable forum. Went to some early get togethers back in 2004 and 2005 but seemed like a different type started joining a while after. Looking back, credit goes to Mont for keeping the perspective and managing the members. What a tough job that had / has to be. Now I look at the pictures and realize Walking Jack, BadHabit, and the other old timers are still keeping the faith and I am inspired. Thanks for persisting and keeping it on track old boys.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Well darn, looks like we missed seeing a lot of yall I was sure hoping to see! I heard we missed some of you by just 30 min. I think we got there about 3:30. What a great day and evening though. The weather turned out to be refreshingly perfect! Cloudy, but not raining, and no mosquitoes. It was great getting to see some old friends and meet some new ones. Great company, great food, great music, even Badhabit's singing wasn't so bad LOL ...the only thing missing was not getting to see everyone because we rolled in after a lot of you had left. 

Great day! Cant wait to do it again :dance:
Trudy


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Wish we could of made it!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The yellow shirts are the original ones, some of which date back a decade or more. Since then, we have had white ones, and the red/white/blue ones. I had a good time as usual, and the music was great. Thanks to Matthew for bringing his setup out there, even in the sloppy weather. They should have the new Ladies Pavillion finished by fall, so maybe we can have another one there in October after it cools back off a bit. The end of the dike does have an advantage of the breeze and no skeeters, which worked out great yesterday. It was good seeing everyone again.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I had a great time as well.. Good to see some old friends and to meet the new ones...... Every get together I have been to is always worth it......


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

bubbas kenner said:


> Green if you quess which one is me.


Dude with the glasses around his neck


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

the tall guy by the 2cool flag pole is ruben


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing pics everyone. I'm laughing at the reenactment of the Trail 50 and the big chair.

JQ - looking good brother. I hope I can make the next 2Cool gathering or SMBMs at Shooters.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Love that BIG chair...when does one buy one of these?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks like everyone had a great time. I was wanting to go but my in-laws celebrated their 50th anniversary last night. Yes I know excuses, everyone has one. Lol.

Anyway glad to see the good time had by all.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Well... by the time made it back up there (5pm), the party had fizzled a bit. There were still 5 or 6 people left and we had a few cold ones and did somg karaoke and that was fun. good times.

It was good meeting the people that were still there.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I also want to thank Willie for the jump start on my truck yesterday. I left my key turned on and forgot all about it until I got ready to leave. Zeitgeist also rocks. Not only did he jam until nearly midnight last night, he stopped by and returned my generator and cord today. It was a good time for sure.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

V-Bottom said:


> Love that BIG chair...when does one buy one of these?


I saw them at sams club a while back

-mac-


----------



## Reel Woman (May 21, 2004)

*We really had a great time yesterday!*

Even though we missed those that left before we arrived . . . . . . We still had a wonderful afternoon! We got there shortly after you left Jack! I almost called you but thought better of it!

Wow! The weather was great! We didn't get any of the rain! Music & entertainment (you know who you were) was without question outstanding! Food and libations also put a much need grin on my face! Forgot to mention the company was unbelievable as always!

To all thanks again for the great time, we'll try harder to not miss the next one!

Miss you guys! Reel Woman aka Kim


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Going through my truck this afternoon, I found a white rubber tent stake hammer. I would like to get it back to whoever loaned it to me. Shoot me a PM if it's yours.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Mont said:


> Going through my truck this afternoon, I found a white rubber tent stake hammer. I would like to get it back to whoever loaned it to me. Shoot me a PM if it's yours.


That be mine, I used it to hold down the name tags. You going to drive here and return it, after all I got it at Ace's off the one for a dollar stand. LOL. If you happen to still have it in Oct. I'll get it then
Bob.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like everyone had a great time and the weather help out with the Heat. I was wanting to go but something came up. Glad to see the everyone had a good time and it doesn't look like anyone got hurt!!! Great pics.


----------



## FISHINJESS (Mar 1, 2011)

Had a great brief time meeting you guys. Mont, Johnny quest, bubbas kenner and everyone else i met , hope to see you all again at the next one!!!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Reel Woman said:


> Even though we missed those that left before we arrived . . . . . . We still had a wonderful afternoon! We got there shortly after you left Jack! I almost called you but thought better of it!
> 
> Wow! The weather was great! We didn't get any of the rain! Music & entertainment (you know who you were) was without question outstanding! Food and libations also put a much need grin on my face! Forgot to mention the company was unbelievable as always!
> 
> ...


Darn,

Looks like I just missed you Kim. I left only minutes before Jack and Pam. Matter of fact I stopped at Village Pizza and Seafood and got a shrimp and oyster po-boy. As I was pulling out stuffing my face Jack and Pam drove right past me.

BTW, I still have that ugly "Foot-in-Mouth" fish award..HAHA! :biggrin:

Steve


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

alvinslash said:


> the tall guy by the 2cool flag pole is ruben


sell out lol.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Couple more pic's.




.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Got to give a shout out and thanks to Megabite. He cooked some awesome ribs, sausage and ham! Thanks Mont for letting us borrow the generator to keep things rockin!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

looks like a good time missed!! dangit


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Best of my recollection. I am missing 4. I know I know 2 but my brain will not let them out. Sorry Bruce, I cannot remember your board name. Forgive me if I got some wrong. Let me know and I will correct it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

How come mastercylinder didn't get his ugly puss in any of these pix ?:spineyes:


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

grayfish said:


> Best of my recollection. I am missing 4. I know I know 2 but my brain will not let them out. Sorry Bruce, I cannot remember your board name. Forgive me if I got some wrong. Let me know and I will correct it.


Correction that's not Megabite next to Jack, that's me Shallow Minded, (Steve)! Megabite had the yellow sleeveless t-shirt on. I think that's him hiding behind Mont and V-Bottom.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lookin' at that pix..it strikes me that Mont is almost as big as you (Steve or Mega) and Walkin Jack *COMBINED*... Whew !!!

(does look like Big Bob could run him a close second though) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I think that's Bruce (Mastercylinder) in the back on the right end. The gentleman standing between V-Bottom and Miss Pam is Leo. He used to crew aboard the Dolphin Hunter with Farmer Jim on occasion.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Shallow Minded said:


> Correction that's not Megabite next to Jack, that's me Shallow Minded, (Steve)! Megabite had the yellow sleeveless t-shirt on. I think that's him hiding behind Mont and V-Bottom.


4th from the left would be me. Glad I got to get to meet everyone. Good time had by all.
Leo


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

The 2 on the far right are TangChaser and Master Cylinder. TangChaser is in the foreground and MC is standing behind him. I took the pic, LOL!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Crapola, I was talking to Mastercylinder and I didn't even know it! The big guy on the far right behind Great White?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Why is almost everyone staring at JQ in this pic? Did he fart or something? :rotfl:


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> Why is almost everyone staring at JQ in this pic? Did he fart or something? :rotfl:


Cause in that pic his nose looks like a duck bill or chicken beak!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Why is almost everyone staring at JQ in this pic? Did he fart or something? :rotfl:


LOL!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

JQ sighting in Atlanta. 2coolers in yellow shirts?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Why is almost everyone staring at JQ in this pic? Did he fart or something? :rotfl:


Megabite is Shallow minded in the pic .Far right is Tangchaser and behind him is yep Masterecylinder


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Corrected. Sorry about my bad memory.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Megabite was cooking on the old smokey wish I coulda stayed I herd it was good ,per Zielgest.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

What happened to 24buds?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bubbas kenner said:


> Megabite is Shallow minded in the pic .Far right is Tangchaser and *behind him is yep Masterecylinder*


OK..thanks..now I recognize him there and in a couple of other pix. Wuz kinda hard to pick him out without his multi-colored knit muslim skull cap he usually wears to 'big events'......:rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Shallow Minded said:


> What happened to 24buds?


I didn't make it. After waiting for the rain to let up, changing the oil and getting my inspection sticker, I called it a day. The rain never let up out my way till 4 or so. Sorry yall.

Looks like good times!:cheers:


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I just now saw this. Guess we missed it. I will try to keep a closer eye out for when the next one is and try to make it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Shallow Minded said:


> What happened to 24buds?


24 Buds is going to change his name to "NO SHOW" 24 buds.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> 24 Buds is going to change his name to "NO SHOW" 24 buds.


it does have a ring to it!:rotfl:


----------

